# Roseline Shark FS



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I only have one, I was thinking 15 dollars. Pick up, possibly this weekend with Cafe going on?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll take it. PM me details for payment.

PM sent


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks again Sean. He seems to like his new home.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Good to hear. He really didnt want to leave...


----------

